# DNA Pet Food?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was at my local pet store last month and I came across this dog food. They said it was new to them so after checking into the ingredients I decided to give it a whirl. 

Its expensive so I would never feed only this food but was looking into adding it to his Acana. Heres the price break down for their lamb formula. Chicken and Beef one is cheaper and the Venison/Salmon is a couple buck more then the lamb

3lbs was $32.99
6lbs was $54.99
12lbs was $91.99

In 1 pound of this food is equal to 5 cups. So in the 3lb bag theres 15 cups, 6lb bag 35 cups and the 12lb bag has 60 cups of food. I bought a 3lb bag and im already half through it and he seems to be doing really well. All I have been doing is feeding his 1 cup of Acana in the morning and 1/2 cup Acana and 1/2 cup DNA pet food at night. 

Would this be a good addition or should I just stick with Acana? If I were to add the DNA in my dog food bill would go up $5-$10 a month which is fine if it means he is getting fed a good food. 

I broke the cost down here. 1 bag of Acana lasts me 5 weeks at 2 heaping cups a day. Each bag is $79 after taxes. 6lbs of DNA pet food will cost $62 after taxes and it has 35 cups of food. So if I went down to feeding 1 cup a day of Acana and 1 cup a day of DNA pet food that would bring my dog food bill down from $79 every 5 weeks to about $70 ever 4 weeks. I may need to feed either more Acana/DNA to make up the lesser calories per cup that DNA has

But what do you think about this? Is there anything im missing?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

For a dog that has had as many issues as you report Lincoln to have, I can't imagine turning to a dog food that's been on the market less than 3 years. If Acana works for Lincoln, then continue with it--I wonder if all of the food/supplement changing is part of his problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, looking at their site, the man who came up with this has no nutritional training. He used to own a dog store. I also don't see any AAFCO assurance that it is considered a total balanced diet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am with SheetsSM- why add more variables into Lincoln's diet with all his known issues with different foods?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> For a dog that has had as many issues as you report Lincoln to have, I can't imagine turning to a dog food that's been on the market less than 3 years. If Acana works for Lincoln, then continue with it--I wonder if all of the food/supplement changing is part of his problem.


Im disgusted that you would even suggest that. Hes had these issues before I even started changing his food or supplements. 



Rainheart said:


> I am with SheetsSM- why add more variables into Lincoln's diet with all his known issues with different foods?


I said hes been doing great on the mix ive been doing of Acana and the DNA


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> I was at my local pet store last month and I came across this dog food. They said it was new to them so after checking into the ingredients I decided to give it a whirl.
> 
> Its expensive so I would never feed only this food but was looking into adding it to his Acana. Heres the price break down for their lamb formula. Chicken and Beef one is cheaper and the Venison/Salmon is a couple buck more then the lamb
> 
> ...


You ask if DNA would be a good addition. How do you expect anyone in the world to know the answer to that question? You tell us nothing about its ingrediants or guaranteed analysis and we do not know your dog's medical history. Do you think you can tell anything about how a dog will do long term on a food after feeding such a small quantity? You ask us if you are missing anything. I think your economic analysis and incessant food tinkering suggests you are missing something.

PS. I just spent 8 hours comparing Acana and DNA from a nutritional and economic perspective. If you feed 72.456% DNA on Tuesday and Thursday and up DNA to 81.402% on Monday and Saturday, you will hit the optimum economic balance without sacrificing nutrition. That leaves Wednesday, Friday and Sunday to give some other new foods a whirl.

Seriously, give your dog a break and feed it the same food until/unless you know it is not doing well on it.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if your dog did best on a feed store brand with by-products and corn that cost $.50lb?

My question is would you use it?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Im disgusted that you would even suggest that. Hes had these issues before I even started changing his food or supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> I said hes been doing great on the mix ive been doing of Acana and the DNA


Geesh, here we go again :doh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> For a dog that has had as many issues as you report Lincoln to have, I can't imagine turning to a dog food that's been on the market less than 3 years. If Acana works for Lincoln, then continue with it--I wonder if all of the food/supplement changing is part of his problem.


A1, as you said to me in another thread....you KNOW I'm not picking on you.  But I have to agree with SheetsSM. And you know this, but I thought I would say it again. 

Simplify his diet and your life. Cut out as much as you can only feeding Acana and what you *must* feed. (Thyroid meds and joint supp if you must). But cut out the other stuff and give it time to see if he improves. 

I don't think I would say he is doing well on it because he continues to have infections all of this time. Who knows if it's food related, but with so much going into his system, I really think it's worth a shot to try to figure out if it is. Wouldn't it be awesome to be able to say he definitely does well on Acana, but not this particular joint supp for example? or maybe it will be he just doesn't do well on Acana, but the other stuff is ok. Only time will tell. 

I also realize you only want what is best for him--but I encourage you to step out of your box and not get so hung up on the idea that you must feed grain free, or the most expensive, because *you* feel those are best, for example. And I'm saying this because I, too, went down that road with Wagner. It wasn't until I stepped out of my own comfort zone that I was able to find a food that truly worked for Wagner--and I'm so glad I did. I realize you probably will never feed Purina, and that is fine--but I am saying don't discount a food because you feel one ingredient is inferior to another. And at this point, I'd say you probably aren't real sure what agrees with him or what not because this has been such a constant flip-flop/struggle. If you know he broke out more on chicken, I would obviously avoid it, but I wouldn't avoid rice just because you feel grain free is best, for example. 

Now don't go getting all defensive because I am truly only trying to help. I don't want to see him--or you miserable and nothing would make me happier than for him to not only do better, but thrive on a simple diet with no infections. And I know ultimately, that would make you happy too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

WasChampionFan said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if your dog did best on a feed store brand with by-products and corn that cost $.50lb?
> 
> My question is would you use it?


Two of my dogs do best on the dog food I buy at Wal-Mart! (Purina and Pedigree LOL)

My Golden's the only one who needs special food for his allergies. Though if given the chance, he'd eat ANYTHING then just get all itchy and massive ear infections after.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this food actually AAFCO certified? It looks like on their website that they try to match AAFCO requirements, but I thought certification required a feeding study, and their website is rather vague on the subject. Does the bag carry an AAFCO-certified label?

This food is the same as most kibbles, but it uses apples and peas for the bulk starch instead of potatoes or corn or oats. Ironically, the site specifically badmouths potato and grains as bulk starches but then uses apples and peas in exactly the same role. And because it has you soak the kibble before feeding it, they're sort of pretending you're rehydrating some kind raw food, despite the fact that nothing they say on the site makes it fundamentally different from any other extruded kibble.

Given that they've used high-sugar vegetable matter as the bulk starch, I would actually think twice about this food. Seems like they have the marketing down but not the food science.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would ask what is it that you think this food will provide in half a cup a day? Is there a certain ingredient/ingredients in there that you think will benefit your dog?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

artbuc said:


> You ask if DNA would be a good addition. How do you expect anyone in the world to know the answer to that question? *You tell us nothing about its ingrediants or guaranteed analysis and we do not know your dog's medical history*. Do you think you can tell anything about how a dog will do long term on a food after feeding such a small quantity? You ask us if you are missing anything. I think your economic analysis and incessant food tinkering suggests you are missing something.
> 
> PS. I just spent 8 hours comparing Acana and DNA from a nutritional and economic perspective. If you feed 72.456% DNA on Tuesday and Thursday and up DNA to 81.402% on Monday and Saturday, you will hit the optimum economic balance without sacrificing nutrition. That leaves Wednesday, Friday and Sunday to give some other new foods a whirl.
> 
> Seriously, give your dog a break and feed it the same food until/unless you know it is not doing well on it.


Ummm I gave the name of the food anyone who knows how to use google.com could search it. Though, I should of included a link for those incapable. My bad. Secondly, I have posted about my dogs health issues here before so you should be aware about some of them. 



WasChampionFan said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if your dog did best on a feed store brand with by-products and corn that cost $.50lb?
> 
> My question is would you use it?


No WCF I would not.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would stick with the Acana since Link is doing really good on it and call it a day . I would hate for his to get some kind of flair because you changed his diet a little.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually it seems foods meet AAFCO requirements with testing, I.e. Purina and Hills or they are formulated to meet the requirements(most other dog foods)....


----------

